# Joining the Army. Advice?



## Gavrill (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm thinking of going active duty for as long as I can stand to squeeze all possible benefits out of it. Anything I should keep in mind? I kind of have the basics down since my family has a few former military. Any tips specifically involving the army?

Britfags need not apply :V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 25, 2009)

You should talk to Azure.  He can answer your questions.


----------



## Azure (Oct 25, 2009)

Holy crap. Do not proceed until you have spoken with me. What specifically do you want to know? Besides, "Get it in writing" and "Your recruiter lied to you" or the all time favorite "METTC applies to everything, ever". I'm on AIM if you wanna chat about it. The name on my icon is accurate.


----------



## EnigmaOfSin (Oct 25, 2009)

Meh, I joined the air force. 

Azure talked to me before I joined too. My advice is to keep in shape before basic, and keep up a strong will. Also make sure you stay as healthy as possible. 

If you want to talk to me, feel free to IM me on yahoo.


----------



## Russ (Oct 25, 2009)

Still beyond me why anyone would willingly go to military. I'm struggling to postpone mine as long as possible till its inevitable.


----------



## Dass (Oct 25, 2009)

My advice is don't join the military. However I can see that this is not going to make a difference in your decision.


----------



## Hir (Oct 25, 2009)

Don't drop the soap?



i so clevr


----------



## Olaunn (Oct 25, 2009)

You might want to make sure you can complete basic PT requirements. If you can't then the ARMY will get on you and you'll kinda be spending extra time getting your ass in shape. Also, be prepared to have your emotional weaknesses exposed and stomped out of you. They don't want little sissies on the battlefield y' know. They're gonna try to make you into proper killing machine.

 Or maybe only the U.S.M.C does that kind of shit and the ARMY just wants you to "keep yer nose cleen and keep dat der boomashooter aimed at the Talibitches"


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 25, 2009)

Remember, you can't leave "just because you don't like it" once you get in, you gotta serve your time.


----------



## Dass (Oct 25, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Remember, you can't leave "just because you don't like it" once you get in, you gotta serve your time.



Unless you are gay/pretend to be gay, because the Don't Ask Don't Tell policy prohibits acting gay.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 25, 2009)

Don't get shot? :<


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 25, 2009)

Dass said:


> Unless you are gay/pretend to be gay, because the Don't Ask Don't Tell policy prohibits acting gay.



Obama is considering repealing that.


----------



## Dass (Oct 25, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Obama is considering repealing that.



But he hasn't given a timeframe. Not that I can exercise it if I ever get drafted. Canada has no such policy. Canada also doesn't do drafts, but that could be changed.


----------



## Laxdrag102 (Oct 25, 2009)

If its anything like when I went through MCRD San Diego, then you should prepare yourself mentally, emotionally and physically.  In the Marines we were treated to 3 months of mind games, nothing you do will be good enough, also you will never hear a "good job" come out of anyones mouth, if they don't say anything you know you did something right.  One day we spent about 3-4 hours making and remaking our racks, there is also a lot of fuck-fuck games.  
As for the physical, there will be 10-mile hikes with all your gear in your pack, running, obstacle courses, pretty much what you see in the movies.  But one thing I've learned is that you must adapt to a life of hurry up and wait.  Hurry up we got to get all of our gear on that bus, now wait for 2 hours before doing the next step.  Then again I don't know how different your experience will be. Still feel free to PM me, also I recently got out of boot, so if you have any more specific questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## Dass (Oct 25, 2009)

Laxdrag102 said:


> If its anything like when I went through MCRD San Diego, then you should prepare yourself mentally, emotionally and physically.  In the Marines we were treated to 3 months of mind games, nothing you do will be good enough, also you will never hear a "good job" come out of anyones mouth, if they don't say anything you know you did something right.  One day we spent about 3-4 hours making and remaking our racks, there is also a lot of fuck-fuck games.
> As for the physical, there will be 10-mile hikes with all your gear in your pack, running, obstacle courses, pretty much what you see in the movies.  But one thing I've learned is that you must adapt to a life of hurry up and wait.  Hurry up we got to get all of our gear on that bus, now wait for 2 hours before doing the next step.



Why do people willingly join the military again?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 25, 2009)

Dass said:


> But he hasn't given a timeframe. Not that I can exercise it if I ever get drafted. Canada has no such policy. Canada also doesn't do drafts, but that could be changed.



you goof Canada doesn't get in wars why would they need to do that


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Oct 25, 2009)

I'd say don't go, but if you really want to I suppose there not too many other jobs you can do where you get to kill people because they grew up in a different place without getting charged for murder.


----------



## Dass (Oct 25, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> you goof Canada doesn't get in wars why would they need to do that



Uh... lets see here.

Korea âˆš
WWI âˆš
WWII âˆš (far more than US)
Afghanistan âˆš

Iraq and Vietnam are really the only major international military actions in the last 100 years we weren't a part of. TY for the associated liberal movement with Vietnam, by the way.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 25, 2009)

Don't show weakness.


----------



## Daervhir (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm planning on joining as well. I asked my dad, considering he is a Colonel in the USAF, the only thing he said was to learn the three basic responses, fast.

Yes, Sir
No, Sir
I don't know but I'll find out, Sir

Oh, always put sir at the end of everything you say.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 25, 2009)

EnigmaOfSin said:


> Meh, I joined the air force.
> 
> Azure talked to me before I joined too. My advice is to keep in shape before basic, and keep up a strong will. Also make sure you stay as healthy as possible.
> 
> If you want to talk to me, feel free to IM me on yahoo.



s'hard to do.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 25, 2009)

Don't molest the other armymen's daughters.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 25, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Britfags need not apply :V



Well, up yours, buddah. D:<


----------



## Azure (Oct 25, 2009)

Olaunn said:


> You might want to make sure you can complete basic PT requirements. If you can't then the ARMY will get on you and you'll kinda be spending extra time getting your ass in shape. Also, be prepared to have your emotional weaknesses exposed and stomped out of you. They don't want little sissies on the battlefield y' know. They're gonna try to make you into proper killing machine.
> 
> Or maybe only the U.S.M.C does that kind of shit and the ARMY just wants you to "keep yer nose cleen and keep dat der boomashooter aimed at the Talibitches"


Yeah, we still do this. I wish we did more of it .



Laxdrag102 said:


> If its anything like when I went through MCRD San Diego, then you should prepare yourself mentally, emotionally and physically. In the Marines we were treated to 3 months of mind games, nothing you do will be good enough, also you will never hear a "good job" come out of anyones mouth, if they don't say anything you know you did something right. One day we spent about 3-4 hours making and remaking our racks, there is also a lot of fuck-fuck games.
> As for the physical, there will be 10-mile hikes with all your gear in your pack, running, obstacle courses, pretty much what you see in the movies. But one thing I've learned is that you must adapt to a life of hurry up and wait. Hurry up we got to get all of our gear on that bus, now wait for 2 hours before doing the next step. Then again I don't know how different your experience will be. Still feel free to PM me, also I recently got out of boot, so if you have any more specific questions feel free to PM me.



This man also speaks the truth. Very accurate.



Jashwa said:


> Don't molest the other armymen's daughters.


I refuse to not fuck the Colonels daughter. She was asking for it.


Dass said:


> Uh... lets see here.
> 
> Korea âˆš
> WWI âˆš
> ...


You are dumb and don't know anything about history.  If you don't have anything to say besides "I don't know why you'd join the military"  then GTFO.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 25, 2009)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> I'd say don't go, but if you really want to I suppose there not too many other jobs you can do where you get to kill people because they grew up in a different place without getting charged for murder.



(No-one's attempted to e-frag you for this yet?)

It pretty much is this, but I don't pretend to look into military history/reasoning often. 

Someone justify something please.

Also, the Royal Army has a superior name.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 25, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I refuse to not fuck the Colonels daughter. She was asking for it.


Did you ever call her back?


----------



## Dass (Oct 25, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> You are dumb and don't know anything about history.  If you don't have anything to say besides "I don't know why you'd join the military"  then GTFO.



I just said those are all wars which Canada got in. Because we do get in wars. Which someone said we didn't. And I'll stop wondering why someone would join the military when someone offers up an explanation.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 25, 2009)

ALWAYS, ALWAYS eat breakfast, lunch, and dinner, i learned the hard way what doing PT on an empty stomach will result in.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 25, 2009)

Dass said:


> I just said those are all wars which Canada got in. Because we do get in wars. Which someone said we didn't. And I'll stop wondering why someone would join the military when someone offers up an explanation.


You don't "get in wars", you send like 300 troops over to say that you were involved in a war.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 25, 2009)

Dass said:


> I just said those are all wars which Canada got in. Because we do get in wars. Which someone said we didn't. And I'll stop wondering why someone would join the military when someone offers up an explanation.



here is an explanation, the defense of your country, the benefits, alot of things come into play when joining and it also depends on the person.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 25, 2009)

Olaunn said:


> You might want to make sure you can complete basic PT requirements. If you can't then the ARMY will get on you and you'll kinda be spending extra time getting your ass in shape. Also, be prepared to have your emotional weaknesses exposed and stomped out of you. They don't want little sissies on the battlefield y' know. They're gonna try to make you into proper killing machine.
> 
> Or maybe only the U.S.M.C does that kind of shit and the ARMY just wants you to "keep yer nose cleen and keep dat der boomashooter aimed at the Talibitches"


I signed up for the army, but I doubt I'll be able to make the PT requirements.


----------



## Revy (Oct 25, 2009)

Just stay in shape for that PT test, BT is gonna be a pain in the ass, just listen and you'll do fine.

Whats the point of signing up if you dont think you can pass the most BASIC of requirements.

Run, situps, and pushups...If you cant do any of the 3 then you're wasting your time, military is downsizing alot and they arent just letting anyone in anymore.


----------



## Azure (Oct 25, 2009)

Dass said:


> I just said those are all wars which Canada got in. Because we do get in wars. Which someone said we didn't. And I'll stop wondering why someone would join the military when someone offers up an explanation.


No, you were ignorant when you said that Canada participated in WW2 way more so than the US. Which clears me to call you pretty stupid. Not to take away from their accomplishments, they were very brave and effective, but it's clear to me that you don't know much about war.

As for why someone would join the military, there are a million reasons.  The military can help you in your search for a career, and has many jobs that relate well to civilian jobs, thus people can get job experience. There are lots of jobs that prefer a military background, and some that are impossible to get without it.  Lots of people do it for college, the new GI Bill is very generous, and provides lots of awesome things for somebody who wants to go to college.  Some people do it because they want to serve their country, make a difference, stand up and be recognized.  Some do it because it's a family tradition. A few even do it because they have nowhere to go, or are bored.  

What disturbs me is the fact that you can't see beyond 3 or so months of hardship to the benefit and community that lay beyond it. Clearly you're not a physical person, or an assertive one. I'd imagine you're a pacifist as well.


----------



## Holsety (Oct 25, 2009)

This topic kind of made me wonder if Dont Ask Dont Tell applies for transgenders, can you be removed for being one [openly]?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 25, 2009)

Holsety said:


> This topic kind of made me wonder if Dont Ask Dont Tell applies for transgenders, can you be removed for being one [openly]?



*facepalm*


----------



## Holsety (Oct 25, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> *facepalm*


Yeh Im stupid, deal with it


----------



## Revy (Oct 25, 2009)

Holsety said:


> This topic kind of made me wonder if Dont Ask Dont Tell applies for transgenders, can you be removed for being one [openly]?


lol


----------



## Dass (Oct 25, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> here is an explanation, the defense of your country, the benefits, alot of things come into play when joining and it also depends on the person.



Thank you for that



AzurePhoenix said:


> No, you were ignorant when you said that Canada participated in WW2 way more so than the US. Which clears me to call you pretty stupid. Not to take away from their accomplishments, they were very brave and effective, but it's clear to me that you don't know much about war.
> 
> As for why someone would join the military, there are a million reasons.  The military can help you in your search for a career, and has many jobs that relate well to civilian jobs, thus people can get job experience. There are lots of jobs that prefer a military background, and some that are impossible to get without it.  Lots of people do it for college, the new GI Bill is very generous, and provides lots of awesome things for somebody who wants to go to college.  Some people do it because they want to serve their country, make a difference, stand up and be recognized.  Some do it because it's a family tradition. A few even do it because they have nowhere to go, or are bored.
> 
> What disturbs me is the fact that you can't see beyond 3 or so months of hardship to the benefit and community that lay beyond it. Clearly you're not a physical person, or an assertive one. I'd imagine you're a pacifist as well.



Okay, maybe not _way_ more than the US, but we were in it from the start. So I'm probably wrong about that (capable of admitting it), but we were involved _longer_.

And also thank you for the explanation. I'm really not a physical or assertive person at all. As for pacifism although I don't agree with certain wars (Vietnam, for example) the other option is often an oppressive totalitarian government bent on killing without justified reason being totally free to do that. So it can be justified (WWII wouldn't have happened if we were paying attention to that).


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 25, 2009)

Get in shape, and stay in shape.  Be able to do at least 15 push-ups in two minutes, at least 50 sit-ups in two minutes, and the two-mile run in at most 19 minutes, or you won't pass the PFT.  I think http://www.usarec.army.mil/hq/apa/rc/apft.htm has the current standards.  (I'm a sailor vet, not a soldier vet, so I could be wrong or off.)

Never be first, never be last, and never volunteer yourself for anything.  You'll be volunteered (or "voluntold") by your superiors anyway.

Also, I consider it a mistake that I chose the G.I. Bill instead of the enlistment bonus when I signed up.  The bennies didn't start until after I got out, which means it's managed by the VA, not the DOD.  They'll give you the money as promised if you go by the most draconian interpretation of the regs, but you'll occasionally have to fight for it if you stray but a little.  YRMV.

Also, despite Obama's promises, when last I checked the "don't ask, don't tell" policy was still in place, and the unspoken part of that policy is "don't engage."


----------



## Azure (Oct 25, 2009)

Dass said:


> Thank you for that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're also wrong about being in it longer. Clearly you have forgotten about the Liberty Fleets, mounds of supplies being shipped across a hostile ocean, and monetary backing of Britain as well.  Involvement does not preclude combat, as foolish as that was of Roosevelt. WWII wouldn't have happened if the rest of Europe didn't get their shrinky dinks all uptight and short dick an entire country for the rest of it's life.  Hitler was a consequence of their hubris.


----------



## Laxdrag102 (Oct 25, 2009)

Daervhir said:


> I don't know but I'll find out, Sir



I wish I could have referred to myself in the first person, "I, so now your an individual you worthless POS!" and the only response: "aye-aye sir"



Dass said:


> Why do people willingly join the military again?



Increased sense of accomplishment, self-worth, to protect someone/something you believe in, self-improvement, learning how to work as a team, becoming part of something greater then yourself,...

I can go on if you'd like.


----------



## Revy (Oct 25, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Also, I consider it a mistake that I chose the G.I. Bill instead of the enlistment bonus when I signed up."


What do you mean?

I got a 30k bonus which was guarantee'd and the GI bill?


----------



## Dass (Oct 25, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> You're also wrong about being in it longer. Clearly you have forgotten about the Liberty Fleets, mounds of supplies being shipped across a hostile ocean, and monetary backing of Britain as well.  Involvement does not preclude combat, as foolish as that was of Roosevelt. WWII wouldn't have happened if the rest of Europe didn't get their shrinky dinks all uptight and short dick an entire country for the rest of it's life.  Hitler was a consequence of their hubris.



Being a Canadian, I've never been taught a course in American History. Although by "in" I was implying "there".

And yeah, WWI ended unfairly for Germany. Treaty of Versailles screwed them over a bit too much.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 25, 2009)

Revy said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> I got a 30k bonus which was guarantee'd and the GI bill?



It was either/or for me when I signed up, but that was more than ten years ago.  The problems I ran into with the G.I Bill specifically were:

The G.I. Bill pays by reimbursement.  You pay the tuition and books entirely out of pocket, then the VA begins reimbursing you a few weeks later.  The problem with that is you have to already have the money you need before they'll give it to you.
.
The VA paid me for two courses I needed, then they came back nearly 25 months later and told me that the courses weren't needed, thus I wasn't entitled to payments for them.  They threatened to intercept my tax refunds and ruin my credit if I didn't give them back $3,500 within one month.  I had to fight their decision and convince them that the courses were required.
I quit while I was behind.


----------



## Azure (Oct 25, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> It was either/or for me when I signed up, but that was more than ten years ago.  The problems I ran into with the G.I Bill specifically were:
> 
> The G.I. Bill pays by reimbursement.  You pay the tuition and books entirely out of pocket, then the VA begins reimbursing you a few weeks later.  The problem with that is you have to already have the money you need before they'll give it to you.
> .
> ...


It has changed.  Vastly. The VA sucks ass yo.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 25, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> It has changed.  Vastly. The VA sucks ass yo.



I learned the hard way.


----------



## Vintage (Oct 25, 2009)

i would recommend it if i actually did something worth my time when i wasn't deployed (as opposed to sweeping and picking up trash, which i did lots of). it's nice that i got the perk of free college but i have to honestly decide later whether it was worth five years of bullshit. i'll probably say it was



ArielMT said:


> It was either/or for me when I signed up, but that was more than ten years ago.  The problems I ran into with the G.I Bill specifically were:
> 
> The G.I. Bill pays by reimbursement.  You pay the tuition and books entirely out of pocket, then the VA begins reimbursing you a few weeks later.  The problem with that is you have to already have the money you need before they'll give it to you.
> .
> ...



yeah, the va sucks, but the way the gi bill works now is that you go to school and the va pays the school, not you. you also get a book bonus and a monthly stipend. so, yeah, they've improved it. i know i wouldn't be going to college without the updates they've made, so i've def. looked into it!


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 25, 2009)

Air force is better. Hehe XD Okay maybe Im just saying that cuz I'm in it.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 25, 2009)

now that i think, you might want to go to the Army Reserves, im not sure if the benefits are the same but thats what im doing, Marine Corps Reserves. actually join that, i want an awesome commander.


----------



## Revy (Oct 25, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> It was either/or for me when I signed up, but that was more than ten years ago.


o

k ^_^


----------



## cidconsul (Oct 25, 2009)

Revy said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> I got a 30k bonus which was guarantee'd and the GI bill?




The G.I. Bill pays by reimbursement. You pay the tuition and books entirely out of pocket, then the VA begins reimbursing you a few weeks later. The problem with that is you have to already have the money you need before they'll give it to you.





.


----------



## Revy (Oct 25, 2009)

Well I never really looked up the old GI bill, since its now changed to the Post 9/11 GI bill its much different, getting paid E-5 BAH sounds pretty awesome.

But people who do school usually use Tuition Assistance, which you would only have to pay back if you drop or fail the class.


----------



## Vintage (Oct 25, 2009)

cidconsul said:


> The G.I. Bill pays by reimbursement. You pay the tuition and books entirely out of pocket, then the VA begins reimbursing you a few weeks later. The problem with that is you have to already have the money you need before they'll give it to you.



they do not do this anymore unless you specifically opt into the chapter 30 gi bill! see here


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 25, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Obama is considering repealing that.


 
He won't touch it. Most grunts are right-wing christians who will rather be locked in the brig than serve next to a fag.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 25, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> He won't touch it. Most grunts are right-wing christians who will rather be locked in the brig than serve next to a fag.


He'll get to it eventually.  He'll lose a ton of votes from the gay supporting community if he goes back on that big of a promise.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 25, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> He'll get to it eventually. He'll lose a ton of votes from the gay supporting community if he goes back on that big of a promise.


 
he. he. he. It won't matter if he says no becuase gays are not the ones who got him in office. They like to think their votes count and that they really do swing that kind of power and, but they don't.


----------



## Azure (Oct 25, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Air force is better. Hehe XD Okay maybe Im just saying that cuz I'm in it.


No. You are all no PTing faggots :3.



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> He won't touch it. Most grunts are right-wing christians who will rather be locked in the brig than serve next to a fag.


You clearly know nothing about the culture of the Army.  Most of the people I talk to don't even care. They figure if you've got the balls to show up and serve, your sexuality doesn't mean shit 99% of the time.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 25, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> he. he. he. It won't matter if he says no becuase gays are not the ones who got him in office. They like to think their votes count and that they really do swing that kind of power and, but they don't.


He has nothing to lose with repealing it.  The majority of his voters are liberals that either support gay rights or at least don't oppose them.  He knows that he's not going to be able to get many GOD FEARIN RIGHT WING CHRISTIANS to come over to his side, so why wouldn't he fulfill his promise and keep from losing voters?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 25, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> He has nothing to lose with repealing it.  The majority of his voters are liberals that either support gay rights or at least don't oppose them.  He knows that he's not going to be able to get many GOD FEARIN RIGHT WING CHRISTIANS to come over to his side, so why wouldn't he fulfill his promise and keep from losing voters?



if he dosent repeal it, then he will get less votes than Ron Paul.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 25, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> No. You are all no PTing faggots :3.
> 
> 
> You clearly know nothing about the culture of the Army. Most of the people I talk to don't even care. They figure if you've got the balls to show up and serve, your sexuality doesn't mean shit 99% of the time.


 
So does you Army buddies know?


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 25, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> if he dosent repeal it, then he will get less votes than Ron Paul.


Impossible. 

Dubya could run again and get more votes than Ron Paul.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 25, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Impossible.
> 
> Dubya could run again and get more votes than Ron Paul.



i dont know, it may be close bettween the two.


----------



## Azure (Oct 25, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> So does you Army buddies know?


Some, yeah.  They also know I bang hot sexy females. Your point? Listen, if you can make an argument that doesn't feature a single fallacy, I'd probably shit the bed. But you can't.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 25, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Some, yeah.  They also know I bang hot sexy females. Your point? Listen, if you can make an argument that doesn't feature a single fallacy, I'd probably shit the bed. But you can't.


You live on the edge.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 25, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You live on the edge.



THATS BECAUSE HE IS AZURE-MOTHER FUCKING-PHOENIX.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 25, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> He has nothing to lose with repealing it. The majority of his voters are liberals that either support gay rights or at least don't oppose them. He knows that he's not going to be able to get many GOD FEARIN RIGHT WING CHRISTIANS to come over to his side, so why wouldn't he fulfill his promise and keep from losing voters?


 
Because those God fearing right wing Christians made a protest vote in '08 which caused McCain to lose to Obama. If the Democrats want to keep the White House Democrat, then they can not do something as drastic as let gays in the military. The Republicans will take advange of it and slip another Bush in there. In other words, it would be strategically stupid for the Dems.


----------



## Azure (Oct 25, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Because those God fearing right wing Christians made a protest vote in '08 which caused McCain to lose to Obama. If the Democrats want to keep the White House Democrat, then they can not do something as drastic as let gays in the military. The Republicans will take advange of it and slip another Bush in there. In other words, it would be strategically stupid for the Dems.


Those god fearing trailer park trash republicans lost the election becuase people are tired of their bullshit.  I can only hope that is one political animal that dies a horrific death. Religion does not belong in politics, and I was somewhat happy that it was defeated last election. Lets hope we can continue the trend.


----------



## Dass (Oct 25, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Because those God fearing right wing Christians made a protest vote in '08 which caused McCain to lose to Obama. If the Democrats want to keep the White House Democrat, then they can not do something as drastic as let gays in the military. The Republicans will take advange of it and slip another Bush in there. In other words, it would be strategically stupid for the Dems.



...

This is why I will never live in a blue red state under any circumstances.

I suppose right wing states are red to you guys. Our left wing is red up here.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 25, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> THATS BECAUSE HE IS AZURE-MOTHER FUCKING-PHOENIX.



Oh.
I see someone
has a lot of growing up to do.


C':


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 25, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Oh.
> I see someone
> has a lot of growing up to do.
> 
> ...



nope, just not really anything going on right now.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 25, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Some, yeah. They also know I bang hot sexy females. Your point? Listen, if you can make an argument that doesn't feature a single fallacy, I'd probably shit the bed. But you can't.


 
Yeah, some. The few you trust. Not too long ago you talked about how you thought were fully gay. Did you tell your friends that? No. You probably give them signs that you're more into girls than guys. They probably think you're just in a confusing part in your life. Don't lie to yourself.

You also mentioned how most say they don't care. So did the people in California. The polls showed that most people supported gay marriage. Prop 8 comes around and people voted, but it turned that not everyone is true to their word. People do lie, and so do your friends. Btw, you a grunt?


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 25, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Because those God fearing right wing Christians made a protest vote in '08 which caused McCain to lose to Obama. If the Democrats want to keep the White House Democrat, then they can not do something as drastic as let gays in the military. The Republicans will take advange of it and slip another Bush in there. In other words, it would be strategically stupid for the Dems.


The right wings that did vote for Obama already are not going to care that much if he lets gays in the military.  They already knew where he stood on that issue, and there's WAY more important things.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 25, 2009)

Shenzi, you should totally be the next GI Jane.


----------



## Azure (Oct 25, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Yeah, some. The few you trust. Not too long ago you talked about how you thought were fully gay. Did you tell your friends that? No. You probably give them signs that you're more into girls than guys. They probably think you're just in a confusing part in your life. Don't lie to yourself.


And since when is it my duty to inform everyone of every single sexual impulse I have?  Nobody does that.  And it's more than "a few". And many other people I've spoken too really don't care, since this is a common conversation topic.  Don't act like you even know jack shit.



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You also mentioned how most say they don't care. So did the people in California. The polls showed that most people supported gay marriage. Prop 8 comes around and people voted, but it turned that not everyone is true to their word. People do lie, and so do your friends. Btw, you a grunt?


That is gay marriage, not gays in the military.  It is completely unrelated to the subject at hand.  And in fact, Prop 8 was pretty groundbreaking in that even in defeat, over 40% of people voted for it. Frankly, I think California's constitution is packed full of bullshit. And define grunt. If you mean am I infantry, or from an 11 series MOS? Or is it the whole mouthbreathing evangelican baptist vibe I get from the way you use that word? Either way, it makes no difference.  Besides, it's not up to them to decide who gets to serve and who doesn't.  Obama didn't get any votes from them, I'll tell you that much.


----------



## Daervhir (Oct 25, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> No. You are all no PTing faggots :3.



Hey hey, they do PT...sometimes....ok...maybe not a lot...or at all...Oorah!


----------



## Azure (Oct 25, 2009)

Daervhir said:


> Hey hey, they do PT...sometimes....ok...maybe not a lot...or at all...Oorah!


Last time I saw them doing PT, THEY WERE PLAYING FREEZE TAG. I damn near went into a rage. Here I am, running my heart out around the track, and they're just giggling and laughing and having a fun old time. Actually, they are good for one thing. They got some cute girls.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 25, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> The right wings that did vote for Obama already are not going to care that much if he lets gays in the military. They already knew where he stood on that issue, and there's WAY more important things.


 
This is the thing, most people don't think or they're in denial. If those right-wingers who didn't vote for McCain, knew 100% that Obama would let gays in the military, then yes, Obama would have lost. May I remind you people, again, who your (I say your because the people who are saying "nu-uh crackers," are gay) representatives are http://media.nowpublic.net/images/65/7/657bc334c684a8d944bf5a03502b6eb4.jpg


----------



## Revy (Oct 25, 2009)

Daervhir said:


> Hey hey, they do PT...sometimes....ok...maybe not a lot...or at all...Oorah!


noone pt's nowadays unless its close to the PT test.

just go to work, go home.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 25, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Last time I saw them doing PT, THEY WERE PLAYING FREEZE TAG. I damn near went into a rage. Here I am, running my heart out around the track, and they're just giggling and laughing and having a fun old time. Actually, they are good for one thing. They got some cute girls.



i think my USMC JROTC platoon dose more PT than the USAF.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 25, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> i think my USMC JROTC platoon dose more PT than the USAF.


Holy acronyms, Batman!


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 25, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> And since when is it my duty to inform everyone of every single sexual impulse I have? Nobody does that. And it's more than "a few". And many other people I've spoken too really don't care, since this is a common conversation topic. Don't act like you even know jack shit.


 
So if you walk up to a random GI and tell them you like the penis, you think they will be like "eh it's cool."



> That is gay marriage, not gays in the military. It is completely unrelated to the subject at hand. And in fact, Prop 8 was pretty groundbreaking in that even in defeat, over 40% of people voted for it. Frankly, I think California's constitution is packed full of bullshit. And define grunt. If you mean am I infantry, or from an 11 series MOS? Or is it the whole mouthbreathing evangelican baptist vibe I get from the way you use that word? Either way, it makes no difference.


 
Oh I didn't know using the word grunt is on par with being an evangelical? Nice ad hominem. Also, yeah it does kind of matter, because that would mean, if you are telling the truth, that grunts really don't care if you are gay and that they have no problem serving next to a fag. 



> Besides, it's not up to them to decide who gets to serve and who doesn't. Obama didn't get any votes from them, I'll tell you that much.


 
No, but a lot did not vote for the Republicans nominee. If you didn't know, you can write in other people's names on the ballot, or not vote at all. You're talking as if everyone voted.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh, yes.  And learn to love acronyms as well.


----------



## Daervhir (Oct 25, 2009)

There are too many acronyms in the military...I don't even remember half of them >.>...I just whisper around the guys and ask.


----------



## Azure (Oct 25, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> So if you walk up to a random GI and tell them you like the penis, you think they will be like "eh it's cool."


I don't think anybody would be "cool" with that. My sexuality is my business, and I don't go sloshing it out there for just anybody. That's rude. Invalid example get.



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Oh I didn't know using the word grunt is on par with being an evangelical? Nice ad hominem. Also, yeah it does kind of matter, because that would mean, if you are telling the truth, that grunts really don't care if you are gay and that they have no problem serving next to a fag.


My squad leader is in the Special Forces.  My platoon sergeant is Infantry.  Yet we are all in the MI Battalion. I myself plan to go Airborne, and go to RIP school so I can try to be a Ranger. So I will be a grunt of sorts, one day.  I've spoken to many of them, and they really don't care all that much.  Their response is usually "just don't hit on me, and we'll be cool". So really, it's not a factor.    

BTW, Ad Hominems are directed at you, I directed my insult towards the evangelical community at large, most of whom couldn't reason their way out of a wet paper bag.




Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> No, but a lot did not vote for the Republicans nominee. If you didn't know, you can write in other people's names on the ballot, or not vote at all. You're talking as if everyone voted.


It was a record voting year, in case you didn't notice. And McCain was bound to lose, because he ran a shitty campaign. Frankly, I don't care about what "Republicans" vote for, because most of them are hopeless fools. Look at their mouthpieces in the political community.  Rush LOLmbaugh.  Sean "Nigger Hater" Hannity. Ann "Women Belong In The Kitchen" Coulter. Michelle "Self Hating Gook" Malkin.  Faux News. Their empire is crumbling to the ground, and I can't wait to see the final blow be laid.


----------



## Vintage (Oct 25, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Holy acronyms, Batman!



make sure when you PT you aim to pass the APFT because if you don't you'll suffer NJP from your CO and 1SG that'll make you want to say FTA.


----------



## Azure (Oct 25, 2009)

Vintage said:


> make sure when you PT you aim to pass the APFT because if you don't you'll suffer NJP from your CO and 1SG that'll make you want to say FTA.


And if you bust tape, you end up on AWCP, or AWMP, and you do double PT to lower your BFP or you'll get a Chapter 18 from the CO.


----------



## Vintage (Oct 25, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> And if you bust tape, you end up on AWCP, or AWMP, and you do double PT to lower your BFP or you'll get a Chapter 18 from the CO.



yeah i'm gonna talk to ICE about an army jargon DLPT

seems like it needs it


----------



## Azure (Oct 25, 2009)

Vintage said:


> yeah i'm gonna talk to ICE about an army jargon DLPT
> 
> seems like it needs it


Nobody gets 3's on that motherfucker. Though I wonder if I'd get FLIP pay for any level of proficiency? I should bring it up with the Chief MLI, he'd get a kick outta that.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Oct 26, 2009)

edit: I am dumb.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 26, 2009)

No advice specific to the Army, but keep in mind that once you sign up your body is US Govt property.  No matter where they say they'll station you or how they say they'll use you, you will be shipped wherever & used however the US Government seems best.  You're voluntarily signing away your freedoms & placing yourself in harms way so the rest of the cowards like me don't have to.

If you're OK with that, then I salute you.  I couldn't make the same choice myself, but I greatly respect those who do.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 26, 2009)

Join the Air Force. Better/more benefits. \o/

Just remember the tagline in basic: "Sir/Ma'am, Trainee so-and-so reports as ordered." and then say what you wanna say.

Those MTI's just loooove to screw you up by making you forget not to say that, and then ream you out for it.

Love the mind games. 

Feel no pity for the puss who may be sobbing in his/her bed the first night. No one put a gun to your head and forced you to sign, no one is hurting you, hell, they can't even TOUCH you without your permission.

Get used to being on your feet all the time.

Swallow your pride.

GET IN SHAPE

That's pretty much it. But then again, it was all said already..


----------



## Vintage (Oct 26, 2009)

man, people cry at air force basic?

the air force gives its members hardship pay for living in army barracks

i'll just let that sink in


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 26, 2009)

Vintage said:


> man, people cry at air force basic?


 
I can't speak for the males, but yes, when I had to baby-sit a new flight, there was quite a bit of muffled sobbing. Those silly females had probably never been yelled at in their life.


----------



## Azure (Oct 26, 2009)

Vintage said:


> man, people cry at air force basic?
> 
> the air force gives its members hardship pay for living in army barracks
> 
> i'll just let that sink in


Yeah.  Personally, I think that's bullshit.  I should get hardship for living in this crap.  But whatever.  This one guy at Basic tried to kill himself on my fireguard shift.  He stick his cleaning rod down his barrel and was thoroughly convinced that the force of a blank would shoot it through his skull.  I told him to do it and stop wasting my time. He didn't do it. I did get a kick out of seeing Drill Sergeant tackle his ass of the shower bench though.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 26, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Yeah. Personally, I think that's bullshit. I should get hardship for living in this crap. But whatever. This one guy at Basic tried to kill himself on my fireguard shift. He stick his cleaning rod down his barrel and was thoroughly convinced that the force of a blank would shoot it through his skull. I told him to do it and stop wasting my time. He didn't do it. I did get a kick out of seeing Drill Sergeant tackle his ass of the shower bench though.


 
Then again, the Army -does- seem like it has more fun.

I was doing our usual 3-mile run on a Tuesday morning, and an Army squadron (platoon?) were playing Ultimate Frisbee in the field. Halfway around the track that goes around said field, I hear hoots and peals of laughter - I look and half of them are in a dogpile. I winced, thinking of the mass of sweaty bodies.


----------



## Azure (Oct 26, 2009)

Origamigryphon said:


> Then again, the Army -does- seem like it has more fun.
> 
> I was doing our usual 3-mile run on a Tuesday morning, and an Army squadron (platoon?) were playing Ultimate Frisbee in the field. Halfway around the track that goes around said field, I hear hoots and peals of laughter - I look and half of them are in a dogpile. I winced, thinking of the mass of sweaty bodies.


Yeah, that'll happen.  We have fun because we really truly don't care about shit.  You guys do all that silly drill and ceremony, the Marines do that stupid ass log PT, the Navy, well, I'll just be silent on that subject. All I have to do is my job, if I fuck up, I have to follow the ritual, and everybody is happy. Stress free LOL.  Except for this damn language.  Fuck me it's hard.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 26, 2009)

I think that bit about the Marines and Air Force can be said about us both, now. The Air Force has been working us out like crazy, has changed our fitness evaluations to be similar to the Marines' (in that you fail one portion, you fail it all), plus making you take them twice a year. It's killing a lot of the old timers.


----------



## Azure (Oct 26, 2009)

You still only run 1.5 miles :V. Ya'lls PFT is weird anyway.  What the hell is up with the waist measuring thing?


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 26, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> You still only run 1.5 miles :V. Ya'lls PFT is weird anyway. What the hell is up with the waist measuring thing?


 
We run 1.5 in the fitness, sure, but any other day we're running 3+ miles just for regular PT.

Apparently, if you're too big around, you're not fit or some crap. The fit to fight image and all that.

A lot of people are trying to get that appealed, because there are plenty of big people, not fat! That can pass their PT no problem.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 26, 2009)

The decision is yours, Shenzi.


----------



## Revy (Oct 26, 2009)

start downsizing the fatasses then.


----------



## Azure (Oct 26, 2009)

Shenzi, are you gonna come back to this thread?


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 26, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Shenzi, are you gonna come back to this thread?


I'm still here, does that count?


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 26, 2009)

I think she left. :/


----------



## Ridge (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm not in the military but my best friend joined up and went to Basic in July.  He's in OCS right now (becoming an officer).  He said there wasn't any big problems in basic and at OCS he has a lot more freedoms.  He likes the structure and it suits his personality.  It's all a choice and a profession, if it's what you want to do then do it. =) Your friends and family will be around to support you of course.


----------



## Vintage (Oct 26, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Shenzi, are you gonna come back to this thread?



she actually enlisted six hours ago


----------



## Azure (Oct 26, 2009)

Vintage said:


> she actually enlisted six hours ago


Dear God, what have we done...

WHERE IS MY 2 GRAND GODDAMMIT?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 26, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Dear God, what have we done...
> 
> WHERE IS MY 2 GRAND GODDAMMIT?



I stole it.


----------



## DamionRuthers (Oct 26, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I'm thinking of going active duty for as long as I can stand to squeeze all possible benefits out of it. Anything I should keep in mind? I kind of have the basics down since my family has a few former military. Any tips specifically involving the army?
> 
> Britfags need not apply :V



Advice from true blue amerifags:

DON'T DO IT! THIS COUNTRY IS *NOT* WORTH DYING FOR!!!


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 26, 2009)

Lol :V .


----------



## Azure (Oct 26, 2009)

DamionRuthers said:


> Advice from true blue amerifags:
> 
> DON'T DO IT! THIS COUNTRY IS *NOT* WORTH DYING FOR!!!


I don't intend to die.  I intend for them to die for theirs.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 26, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I don't intend to die.  I intend for them to die for theirs.



i assume youve listend to Patton before?


----------



## Azure (Oct 26, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> i assume youve listend to Patton before?


Yeah.  Good man, decent General. Knew the quote before I watched the movie, my grandfather used to tell me war stories when I was kid, and then we'd go shoot pistols in the back yard.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 26, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Yeah.  Good man, decent General. Knew the quote before I watched the movie, my grandfather used to tell me war stories when I was kid, and then we'd go shoot pistols in the back yard.



lucky, i wonder what would have happened if he had gotten to invade the USSR?


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 26, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> lucky, i wonder what would have happened if he had gotten to invade the USSR?


Lots and lots of deaths.


----------



## Lazydabear (Oct 26, 2009)

Save your money.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 26, 2009)

I'd never enlist. EVER.


----------



## Valnyr (Oct 26, 2009)

It would be like fighting in vietnam. Absolutly pointless. That and they inject you with crap that gives you the chance of having a kid with autism.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 26, 2009)

Valnyr said:


> It would be like fighting in vietnam. Absolutly pointless. That and they *inject you with crap that gives you the chance of having a kid with autism*.



Wait, what?


----------



## Azure (Oct 26, 2009)

The last 9 posts should be ignored outright.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 26, 2009)

OH SHENZI WHERE ART THOU?



blackfuredfox said:


> lucky, i wonder what would have happened if he had gotten to invade the USSR?



He wouldn't have made the same mistake Napoleon and Hitler made, thus he would've had the opportunity to shake Stalin's hand personally.  Now whether anything would've been left of Stalin but his hand is another matter.  Now that I think about it, it might've prevented the Cold War.  How much history turns on so little.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 26, 2009)

8-bit said:


> What have they made recently?


the do UAV work, mostly nuke stuff, though got great benefits, stationed in San Diego, seems like a pretty good deal doing security there, or if your smart enough all the other stuff.


ArielMT said:


> OH SHENZI WHERE ART THOU?
> 
> 
> 
> He wouldn't have made the same mistake Napoleon and Hitler made, thus he would've had the opportunity to shake Stalin's hand personally.  Now whether anything would've been left of Stalin but his hand is another matter.  Now that I think about it, it might've prevented the Cold War.  How much history turns on so little.



i guess its good he didnt then, look at all those advancements.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 26, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> the do UAV work, mostly *nuke stuff*, though got great benefits, stationed in San Diego, seems like a pretty good deal doing security there, or if your smart enough all the other stuff




Yeah, nukes =/= defense.

Well if they ever need a Zombologist, tell them to give me a holla.


----------



## Dass (Oct 26, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Yeah, nukes =/= defense.
> 
> Well if they ever need a Zombologist, tell them to give me a holla.



Nukes are more of a "don't you dare do that or we're levelling your capital" kinda thing.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 26, 2009)

Dass said:


> Nukes are more of a "don't you dare do that or we're levelling your capital" kinda thing.



Yeah, but I don't think anyone, even The Joker, would use a nuke.


----------



## Dass (Oct 26, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Yeah, but I don't think anyone, even The Joker, would use a nuke.



*cough cough* Hiroshima *cough* Nagasaki *cough cough*


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 26, 2009)

Dass said:


> *cough cough* Hiroshima *cough* Nagasak. *cough cough*



Those were A-bombs. I meant Hydrogen bombs.  And they had no idea it would be THAT destructive. They had a teeny tiny clue, but...


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 26, 2009)

How did we go from thinking about joining the Army to nit-picking nuclear bombs?


----------



## Dass (Oct 26, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Those were A-bombs. I meant Hydrogen bombs.  And they had no idea it would be THAT destructive. They had a teeny tiny clue, but...



Oh, well... how was I supposed to know that if I live in a sans-nukes country?

And they must have known the second one would do that. Except for the radiation part.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 26, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Those were A-bombs. I meant Hydrogen bombs.  And they had no idea it would be THAT destructive. They had a teeny tiny clue, but...


They knew it would be that destructive.  Don't lie.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 26, 2009)

Dass said:


> Oh, well... how was I supposed to know that if I live in a sans-nukes country?
> 
> And they must have known the second one would do that. Except for the radiation part.



Oh,yeh i forgot about that. heh, sorry.

  Radiation is what I meant.


----------



## Mayfurr (Oct 27, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> He [Patton] wouldn't have made the same mistake Napoleon and Hitler made



You mean, Napoleon and Hitler made a mistake _other than_ the big one of trying to invade a country the size of Russia in the first place?



ArielMT said:


> thus he would've had the opportunity to shake Stalin's hand personally.  Now whether anything would've been left of Stalin but his hand is another matter.  Now that I think about it, it might've prevented the Cold War.



No. I doubt that Patton would have been successful even if WW2 _had _turned from USA/UK/USSR vs. Germany to USA vs. USSR... especially considering that Stalin managed to turn Hitler back even with getting caught with his pants down by Operation Barbarossa. Even with the best will in the world, the USA supply lines across the Atlantic into Europe and towards the Urals would have been massively over-extended, and all Stalin would have to do is let the bitter Russian winter do the same to US forces as it had to the Nazi and Napoleonic forces.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 28, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I don't think anybody would be "cool" with that. My sexuality is my business, and I don't go sloshing it out there for just anybody. That's rude. Invalid example get.


 
It is valid, because we're conversing about how your fellow troops (the ones that are not your friends) would take it if you told them you were gay. 



> My squad leader is in the Special Forces. My platoon sergeant is Infantry. *Yet we are all in the MI Battalion*. I myself plan to go Airborne, and go to RIP school so I can try to be a Ranger. So I will be a grunt of sorts, one day. I've spoken to many of them, and they really don't care all that much. Their response is usually "just don't hit on me, and we'll be cool". So really, it's not a factor.


 
Yeah, again, the people in your clique. Not only that, but you are not with the guys on the ground. You were talking as if you were one. I knew you weren't. This is why I don't trust people's word when it comes to their real life.



> BTW, Ad Hominems are directed at you, I directed my insult towards the evangelical community at large, most of whom couldn't reason their way out of a wet paper bag.


 
You said I was sounding like an evangelical in an attempt to give the impression that was against gays being in the military, when in fact, I have never said nay about gays being in the military, at all. So yeah, that was ad Hominem directed at me. It was defamation of my character. 



> *It was a record voting year, in case you didn't notice.* And McCain was bound to lose, because he ran a shitty campaign. Frankly, I don't care about what "Republicans" vote for, because most of them are hopeless fools. Look at their mouthpieces in the political community. Rush LOLmbaugh. Sean "Nigger Hater" Hannity. Ann "Women Belong In The Kitchen" Coulter. Michelle "Self Hating Gook" Malkin. Faux News. Their empire is crumbling to the ground, and I can't wait to see the final blow be laid.


 
You talk as if those votes were concentrated on the two major party candidates.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 28, 2009)

Shenzi aren't you a little bit emaciated to be joining the army


----------



## Azure (Oct 28, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> It is valid, because we're conversing about how your fellow troops (the ones that are not your friends) would take it if you told them you were gay.


No, it's not valid. It would be the same as telling a complete stranger that you like to cut off circulation to your balls with piano wire to get off. Sexuality is not an open issue in society, period.



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Yeah, again, the people in your clique. Not only that, but you are not with the guys on the ground. You were talking as if you were one. I knew you weren't. This is why I don't trust people's word when it comes to their real life.


You don't know much about the way the Army is run, do you? Statements like this are why I don't trust your word on anything. When you gain an understanding of how many different MOS's inhabit a single battalion, I;ll start giving your arguments some credence. Until then, you're pretty much talking straight outta your ass.  I don't think it gets more "gruntish" than SF. But you wouldn't know anything about that, you're just adhering to whatever preconceived notions you've constructed up in your head.



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You said I was sounding like an evangelical in an attempt to give the impression that was against gays being in the military, when in fact, I have never said nay about gays being in the military, at all. So yeah, that was ad Hominem directed at me. It was defamation of my character.


Here's another one. You're an ignorant bastard.  



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You talk as if those votes were concentrated on the two major party candidates.


Well, lets take a look then, shall we?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_presidential_election,_2008

Barack Obama 69,456,897 votes

John McCain 59,934,814 votes

All other candidates- 1,865,328

Not even 20% of the margin of what Obama beat McCain by. For your own good, quit while you're this far behind, it'll prevent your body from following the rest of your head up your ass.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 28, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> No, it's not valid. It would be the same as telling a complete stranger that you like to cut off circulation to your balls with piano wire to get off. Sexuality is not an open issue in society, period.


 
I'm not talking about saying it to other people. I'm talking about if they knew you were one. 



> *You don't know much about the way the Army is run, do you?* Statements like this are why I don't trust your word on anything. When you gain an understanding of how many different MOS's inhabit a single battalion, I;ll start giving your arguments some credence. Until then, you're pretty much talking straight outta your ass. I don't think it gets more "gruntish" than SF. But you wouldn't know anything about that, you're just adhering to whatever preconceived notions you've constructed up in your head.


 
I know it's hostile to gays still. The Allen R. Schindler, Jr(RIP) days still carry over. 



> Here's another one. You're an ignorant bastard.


 
Hey, man, just trying to have a matrue conversation on whether the military's militant additude to gays is still there. Also, stop bawing.



> Well, lets take a look then, shall we?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_presidential_election,_2008
> 
> ...


 
And none of that was because of the gay's influence.


----------



## Azure (Oct 28, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I'm not talking about saying it to other people. I'm talking about if they knew you were one.


And I'll refer to my previous point.  



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I know it's hostile to gays still. The Allen R. Schindler, Jr(RIP) days still carry over.


 You don't know shit, frankly. If it was hostile, they'd be beating people up for professing such things.  I know several gay people who serve currently, you'd be surprised who they are.  Of course, any evidence I give you will be purely anecdotal, but it doesn't change the reality of you not knowing anything about how the military is run, nor the attitudes that populate it.



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Hey, man, just trying to have a matrue conversation on whether the military's militant additude to gays is still there. Also, stop bawing.


You've never had a mature conversation in your life.  Stop being willfully ignorant.




Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> And none of that was because of the gay's influence.


This has nothing to do with your point at all. The constitution is all Obama needs on his side to strike down unconstitutional rules within government institutions such as the military. Nevermind that over 60% of the country supports the idea.


----------



## virus (Oct 28, 2009)

The military is a scam. They don't help you out at all they just train you so you don't die like a sissy boy. I know too many people who tried to use all the "benefits" the military offers like college and whatnot and its entirely a loophole.  

No don't go straight into the military you'll be a meat bag. If your serious about joining go to college first and finish. Then you'll start way above the shit stain rank.


----------



## Azure (Oct 28, 2009)

virus said:


> The military is a scam. They don't help you out at all they just train you so you don't die like a sissy boy. I know too many people who tried to use all the "benefits" the military offers like college and whatnot and its entirely a loophole.
> 
> No don't go straight into the military you'll be a meat bag. If your serious about joining go to college first and finish. Then you'll start way above the shit stain rank.


Ha ha.  Oh wow.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 28, 2009)

Sure, they're scamming you by giving you millions of dollars worth of medical care, housing, and education opportunities. What assholes.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 29, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> And I'll refer to my previous point.


 
Your points hold no water because your points only talk about how your close "associates" feel about it.



> You don't know shit, frankly. If it was hostile, they'd be beating people up for professing such things. I know several gay people who serve currently, you'd be surprised who they are. Of course, any evidence I give you will be purely anecdotal, but it doesn't change the reality of you not knowing anything about how the military is run, nor the attitudes that populate it.


 
You're right, it would just be your word. I don't feel I can trust it. You tried to come off as though you were a grunt. You tried to deceive me into thinking you were one. 



> You've never had a mature conversation in your life. Stop being willfully ignorant.


 
You're the one who got all furfaggy on me and practically cried stupid troll. And I do try to have mature conversations. I do it to you people like because I know people like you, who are emotionally charged, will crack. It's not like it's my first time talking to a furry. 



> *This has nothing to do with your point at all.* The constitution is all Obama needs on his side to strike down unconstitutional rules within government institutions such as the military. Nevermind that over 60% of the country supports the idea.


 
Oh, but it does. One of my first statements was about how the gay community doesn't swing major elections. And stop quoting polls when everyone knows they're flawed and an unreliable source of information.


----------



## Azure (Oct 29, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Your points hold no water because your points only talk about how your close "associates" feel about it.


You aren't very literate, are you?



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You're right, it would just be your word. I don't feel I can trust it. You tried to come off as though you were a grunt. You tried to deceive me into thinking you were one.


Not once have I done this.  Once again, you use ambiguity to confuse the truth of your statement.  Define what you think a grunt is.  Or don't, and continue to use an unqualified variable to prop up your already weak, uninformed argument.



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You're the one who got all furfaggy on me and practically cried stupid troll. And I do try to have mature conversations. I do it to you people like because I know people like you, who are emotionally charged, will crack. It's not like it's my first time talking to a furry.


Nigga please. You have no concept of subtlety. You should head back to 4chan and take some better lessons, clearly they were wasted on you.




Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Oh, but it does. One of my first statements was about how the gay community doesn't swing major elections. And stop quoting polls when everyone knows they're flawed and an unreliable source of information.


Wow. I quoted a nationally respected poll, which has had consistent results over a myriad of years.  When you grow up to be a big boy in high school and take the US Government class, you'll learn about voting blocs and advocacy groups.  Maybe then you can understand what I've been saying.


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 29, 2009)

my BF says that the armts the asshole brance of the military... joine a diferent branch.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 29, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> my BF says that the armts the asshole brance of the military... joine a diferent branch.



well, it really depends on what you are doing it for, benifits i would say join the Navy or Air Force. though if you want to see combat and the like, it would be Army or Marines.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 29, 2009)

If you don't wanna be a pussy, Army or Marines.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 29, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> If you don't wanna be a pussy, Army or Marines.



wait, where would the National Guard fall in?


----------



## Azure (Oct 29, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> wait, where would the National Guard fall in?


Which one? The Army, Navy, Air Force? Weekend warriors, bah gawd.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 29, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Which one? The Army, Navy, Air Force? Weekend warriors, bah gawd.



well im meant the thing as a whole. also, what about the Reserves?


----------



## PhantomLion (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah, don't do it. enough said


----------



## Azure (Oct 29, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> well im meant the thing as a whole. also, what about the Reserves?


They are separate of each other. The Reserves is a totally different animal. I don't even grasp what the fuck is up with them.



PhantomLion said:


> Yeah, don't do it. enough said


What a valuable post.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 29, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> They are separate of each other. The Reserves is a totally different animal. I don't even grasp what the fuck is up with them.
> 
> 
> What a valuable post.



i meant as the National Guard, any of them.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 29, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> What a valuable post.


That's the same guy that made an entire retarded video confusing cosmetology and cosmology.  If you weren't too busy getting trashed and sodomizing yourself while your room mate is out working, you'd know not to expect anything valuable.


----------



## Azure (Oct 29, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> That's the same guy that made an entire retarded video confusing cosmetology and cosmology.  If you weren't too busy getting trashed and sodomizing yourself while your room mate is out working, you'd know not to expect anything valuable.


Gee, sorry I have so much to keep me busy :V. Maybe I should go put on some make up and a dress for Halloween, but I'd make a terrible girly-bwah. I should go for that Tigger costume instead, he's the bounciest ever!


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 29, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> That's the same guy that made an entire retarded video confusing cosmetology and cosmology.  If you weren't too busy getting trashed and sodomizing yourself while your room mate is out working, you'd know not to expect anything valuable.



that seems like a good reason not care about him.


----------



## Revy (Oct 29, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> If you don't wanna be a pussy, Army or Marines.


If you don't want to die in the next 3 years, then navy or airforce lul.

hell even coast guard RoFL, wait you're not safe in any branch of service really, if you go IA that is.


----------



## Azure (Oct 29, 2009)

Revy said:


> If you don't want to die in the next 3 years, then navy or airforce lul.
> 
> hell even coast guard RoFL, wait you're not safe in any branch of service really, if you go IA that is.


Even they aren't safe, if you have balls. You could go Seal or PJ or Combat Control, among other things.  Honestly, you shouldn't join the service if you ain't got balls. You WILL be deployed, unless you are a pouge of the highest order, and even then, it's like 50% at least. My probability is 100%, to the biggest, sandiest, assbackwards shithole in the Middle East. I can only hope to see some shit.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 29, 2009)

Revy said:


> If you don't want to die in the next 3 years, then navy or airforce lul.
> 
> hell even coast guard RoFL, wait you're not safe in any branch of service really, if you go IA that is.



uh, you do know that the Army and Marines arent just frontline infantry, right?


----------



## Dass (Oct 29, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> uh, you do know that the Army and Marines arent just frontline infantry, right?



I know almost nothing about the military and I get this. Kinda dumb to think otherwise.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 29, 2009)

Dass said:


> I know almost nothing about the military and I get this. Kinda dumb to think otherwise.



hell, i probably wont even see who im shooting, im going into Artillery, use the 155mm Howitzer.


----------



## Revy (Oct 29, 2009)

fitting the marine corp stereotype.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 29, 2009)

Revy said:


> fitting the marine corp stereotype.



what, you mean staying far away and shelling the shit out of the enemy? last i checked that wasnt the stereotype.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 29, 2009)

I think he means the stereotype that marines are about as bright as a brick in a dark room with no windows.


----------



## Modern Fe9 (Oct 29, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I think he means the stereotype that marines are about as bright as a brick in a dark room with no windows.



i think you mean the army, not the marines


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 29, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I think he means the stereotype that marines are about as bright as a brick in a dark room with no windows.



yeah, i thats partially true.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 29, 2009)

Modern Fe9 said:


> i think you mean the army, not the marines



No, the army is just full of normal people who need money.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm in the army now, I went to milk the cow, the cow blew off and I took off, I'm out of the army now!

Little Ryme my dad used to sing.


----------



## Revy (Oct 29, 2009)

when he gets to the marines if hes actually going,

then you'll really find out just how retarded the majority of E1-E3 marines act.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 30, 2009)

Revy said:


> when he gets to the marines if hes actually going,
> 
> then you'll really find out just how retarded the majority of E1-E3 marines act.



i take it you mean me, and yes, in my PLT. there are so many idiots and smart asses, i wish they could beat the cadets with a rifle still.


----------



## Revy (Oct 30, 2009)

Well please dont act like them, basically only reason i hate marines is cause the act so high an mighty. Like me an E4 listening to a bunch of marine recruits talking shit about other branches of the military and how the marines are THAT much more superior to the navy in terms of warfare? so the fuck what.

I lol'd as I got up and walked out.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 30, 2009)

Revy said:


> Well please dont act like them, basically only reason i hate marines is cause the act so high an mighty. Like me an E4 listening to a bunch of marine recruits talking shit about other branches of the military and how the marines are THAT much more superior to the navy in terms of warfare? so the fuck what.
> 
> I lol'd as I got up and walked out.



those are recruits, there is the reason right there.


----------



## Azure (Oct 30, 2009)

Revy said:


> Well please dont act like them, basically only reason i hate marines is cause the act so high an mighty. Like me an E4 listening to a bunch of marine recruits talking shit about other branches of the military and how the marines are THAT much more superior to the navy in terms of warfare? so the fuck what.
> 
> I lol'd as I got up and walked out.


Q.Q


----------



## Revy (Oct 30, 2009)

anything below E4 is a recruit to me srry.

Even if you come in as an E3 you still know nothing about the real military.

AND YES Q_Q

fuck military


----------



## Azure (Oct 30, 2009)

Revy said:


> anything below E4 is a recruit to me srry.
> 
> Even if you come in as an E3 you still know nothing about the real military.
> 
> ...


The hugger has been dispatched


----------



## Revy (Oct 30, 2009)

Ah yes we have something similar, its a more direct approach though.


:3


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 30, 2009)

Revy said:


> anything below E4 is a recruit to me srry.



There's a seaman from Deck Division would like to have a word with you in the fan room.  I think it's something about being called a recruit despite being in for three years, aboard ship for two, and having worn his ESWS patch for almost as long.



Revy said:


> Even if you come in as an E3 you still know nothing about the real military.



Wrong, and I don't feel like fixing the quote.

Education about the real military begins at deployment, and your rank (or rate, more properly) has nothing to do with it.  As unfortunate as I was to not see sea duty until reaching E5, I caught on rather quickly.  I've seen E4s and E5s manage entire divisions, and I've seen E6s (and sadly an E7) who couldn't even manage a workcenter of two.  You're confusing rate for experience when they're not related.


----------



## Revy (Oct 30, 2009)

Well he doesnt have a rate so he cant go any higher in rank. Tho I think the SW pin is a joke it is required to go far in the navy.

But if you've been in a certain amount of time and you're still E3 then thats perfectly fine cause then you atleast know what the fuck is going on.

Im saying coming straight in as an E3 sucking dick in dep or w.e its called then coming in and not knowing a damn thing.

And yea the E5 thing, Im still at my first station and by the time I leave I'll be E5 on a ship with only 2 years of experience, whats that gonna tell the people Im gonna be working for on the boat?

But what you say about the upper ranks is true most of them are complete shit so junior people like me have to step up and take over. Tho I dont want to, but hell it looks good on my eval.


----------



## Olaunn (Oct 30, 2009)

My sister is in the U.S.M.C and she sent my dad an email today stating that a friend in her platoon had been killed! K.I.A.! Jesus fuck! And her platoon arrived in Afghanistan only 2 1/2 weeks ago!

THAT should give you a clue of what's in store for you when you join the military.


----------



## Redregon (Oct 30, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I'm thinking of going active duty for as long as I can stand to squeeze all possible benefits out of it. Anything I should keep in mind? I kind of have the basics down since my family has a few former military. Any tips specifically involving the army?
> 
> Britfags need not apply :V



yeah, find a post that will prevent you from being deployed to a hot zone. you can get seriously fucked in the head with some of the crap you'll have to witness and when you come back, you're going to be spat on and hated by a great deal of people. 

if you can't handle those kinds of things, best to just get a regular job.


----------



## Azure (Oct 30, 2009)

Olaunn said:


> My sister is in the U.S.M.C and she sent my dad an email today stating that a friend in her platoon had been killed! K.I.A.! Jesus fuck! And her platoon arrived in Afghanistan only 2 1/2 weeks ago!
> 
> THAT should give you a clue of what's in store for you when you join the military.


Because everyone is a frontline grunt, AMIRITE? The Army is not the Marines, also.  Though more of us die. Frankly, you have a better chance of dying in a car wreck over here in the States than you do in Afghanistan or Iraq from and IED or an EFP. But misconceptions about the death toll are fun to adhere to, and give people excuses.



Redregon said:


> yeah, find a post that will prevent you from being deployed to a hot zone. you can get seriously fucked in the head with some of the crap you'll have to witness and when you come back, you're going to be spat on and hated by a great deal of people.
> 
> if you can't handle those kinds of things, best to just get a regular job.


Actually, the spitting on GI's was mostly a myth. As far as hated, those people are pretty ignorant.  Soldiers just fight the war they're told to fight the best they can.  They may or may not support it's politics, or it's tactics, so the people who judge the whole by the actions of a few are people you can pretty much discount all together. I'm not worried about it in the least, and nobody else should be either.


----------



## Redregon (Oct 30, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Actually, the spitting on GI's was mostly a myth. As far as hated, those people are pretty ignorant.  Soldiers just fight the war they're told to fight the best they can.  They may or may not support it's politics, or it's tactics, so the people who judge the whole by the actions of a few are people you can pretty much discount all together. I'm not worried about it in the least, and nobody else should be either.



ignorant or not, it still happens. saying those types of people are ignorant is completely ignoring the fact that they're there and seem to take glee in telling GIs that they're baby killers and other nasty shit. 

i agree with you that they're only doing their job, but still, there is a shit ton of ignorant shits in the states (and that goes to both sides either democrat or republican.)


----------



## Azure (Oct 30, 2009)

Redregon said:


> ignorant or not, it still happens. saying those types of people are ignorant is completely ignoring the fact that they're there and seem to take glee in telling GIs that they're baby killers and other nasty shit.
> 
> i agree with you that they're only doing their job, but still, there is a shit ton of ignorant shits in the states (and that goes to both sides either democrat or republican.)


You learn to ignore them. The hate of the ignorant never troubles me at all.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 30, 2009)

here is something you cant understand


how i can just kill a man




i hope shenzi comes back soon cause she still owes me a drawing


----------



## Azure (Oct 30, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> here is something you cant understand
> 
> 
> how can i just kill a man
> ...


Cypress Hill is the shit tho.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 30, 2009)

i do not recommend joining the army Int he USA. The other NATO guys laugh at how shitty you guys get it.


----------



## Azure (Oct 30, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> i do not recommend joining the army Int he USA. The other NATO guys laugh at how shitty you guys get it.


That's because NATO is a toothless organization with no balls, no clout, and no decent fighting force.  I'm pretty sure we laugh a lot harder at them. I mean, fuck, at least I can shoot worth a shit.


----------



## Redregon (Oct 30, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> The hate of the ignorant never troubles me at all.



yeah... but this isn't about you.


----------



## Azure (Oct 30, 2009)

Redregon said:


> yeah... but this isn't about you.


We're given courses on how to react to the media as well as the hostile public.  Every service member has the same opinion I do on these people..


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 30, 2009)

Olaunn said:


> My sister is in the U.S.M.C and she sent my dad an email today stating that a friend in her platoon had been killed! K.I.A.! Jesus fuck! And her platoon arrived in Afghanistan only 2 1/2 weeks ago!
> 
> THAT should give you a clue of what's in store for you when you join the military.





AzurePhoenix said:


> Because everyone is a frontline grunt, AMIRITE? The Army is not the Marines, also.  Though more of us die. Frankly, you have a better chance of dying in a car wreck over here in the States than you do in Afghanistan or Iraq from and IED or an EFP. But misconceptions about the death toll are fun to adhere to, and give people excuses.



i tried explaning this earlier. also, how did her friend die exactly?


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 30, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> That's because NATO is a toothless organization with no balls, no clout, and no decent fighting force.  I'm pretty sure we laugh a lot harder at them. I mean, fuck, at least I can shoot worth a shit.


 what i mean is your army gets shit benifits and can change their mind in a second about how long you serve. Your training is lighter then most modern nations including Canada, and you are one of the few Armies that ENCOURAGE using full auto in firefights. ITs wasteful inaccurate and compensates for lack of aim. We laugh because we hit our targets without using 3 clips and an air strike.


----------



## Azure (Oct 30, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> what i mean is your army gets shit benifits and can change their mind in a second about how long you serve. Your training is lighter then most modern nations including Canada, and you are one of the few Armies that ENCOURAGE using full auto in firefights. ITs wasteful inaccurate and compensates for lack of aim. We laugh because we hit our targets without using 3 clips and an air strike.


LOL.  You don't know what you're talking about, but it's cute.  I get some of the best benefits offered in this country. As far as training goes, I really don't know what you mean by "light", but whatever.  I trained for 12 weeks, and my MOS training is over two years long, linguistics included.  If I go to RIP school, I'll grab another 6 months, plus Infantry School, so please, come again.  Stop Lossing is a limited practice, and completely out of practice, and only really applied to units that are in dire need of retaining their Mission Compliance.  The next example is purely anecdotal, and cannot be justified in any way whatsoever.  The third is silly, becuase I think they're jealous that we actually have Air Support to call in, instead of a few popguns and a blue helmet.


----------



## Vintage (Oct 30, 2009)

oh, here's a good one

recruiters are (mostly) full of shit. don't listen to them.

corollary: the in-service recruiter is even more full of shit. don't listen to him.


----------



## Azure (Oct 30, 2009)

Vintage said:


> oh, here's a good one
> 
> recruiters are (mostly) full of shit. don't listen to them.
> 
> corollary: the in-service recruiter is even more full of shit. don't listen to him.


The in-service recruiter is the biggest liar of them all. I can't wait to go kick mine in the balls, E7 be damned. Then again, it is how you deal with em.


----------



## Redregon (Oct 30, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> LOL.  You don't know what you're talking about, but it's cute.  I get some of the best benefits offered in this country. As far as training goes, I really don't know what you mean by "light", but whatever.  I trained for 12 weeks, and my MOS training is over two years long, linguistics included.  If I go to RIP school, I'll grab another 6 months, plus Infantry School, so please, come again.  Stop Lossing is a limited practice, and completely out of practice, and only really applied to units that are in dire need of retaining their Mission Compliance.  The next example is purely anecdotal, and cannot be justified in any way whatsoever.  The third is silly, becuase I think they're jealous that we actually have Air Support to call in, instead of a few popguns and a blue helmet.



so, then how many tours have you served in a hot-zone?

the way you're speaking i'm starting to think you're one of the selected few who becomes an officer so you can sit behind a desk and conveniently forget the actual costs of the american war. or you haven't been deployed yet.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 30, 2009)

Redregon said:


> so, then how many tours have you served in a hot-zone?
> 
> the way you're speaking i'm starting to think you're one of the selected few who becomes an officer so you can sit behind a desk and conveniently forget the actual costs of the american war. or you haven't been deployed yet.



im pretty sure he hates the brass, and is a PFC. correct me if im wrong Azure.


----------



## Azure (Oct 30, 2009)

Redregon said:


> so, then how many tours have you served in a hot-zone?
> 
> the way you're speaking i'm starting to think you're one of the selected few who becomes an officer so you can sit behind a desk and conveniently forget the actual costs of the american war. or you haven't been deployed yet.


Allow me to retort. How many tours have you served in a hotzone? I can tell you it has nothing to do with NATO, those facts are easily found on the internet, as it relates to their effectiveness in war, which is marginal at best, shit look at Kosovo. I am not an officer, nor would I ever want to be one, but the way you speak about them lets me know that you know jack shit about the military as well, if you think the brass are out of touch as to the human cost of the war. Fun fact about me, I deploy directly out of AIT.  I'll spare you the details, but there aren't many of my job around, and even fewer that are in as high demand.  I'll let you know about "hot zones" when I get there.  If you bother to listen. Direct expereince does not equal better knowledge.


----------



## Vintage (Oct 30, 2009)

Redregon said:


> so, then how many tours have you served in a hot-zone?
> 
> the way you're speaking i'm starting to think you're one of the selected few who becomes an officer so you can sit behind a desk and conveniently forget the actual costs of the american war. or you haven't been deployed yet.



i've been deployed twice and he's absolutely fucking right. 

first, everyone likes to bitch about stop-loss, but the few left past their term on rummy's stop-loss program are getting paid $500/month for it and they're changing the policy so that you can opt-out of a deployment when your term's up.

secondly, the issue M4s can't even _do_ full-auto, so i don't know what that's about. yeah, the gunner, i guess, but w/e. that's what the gunner's there for.


----------



## Redregon (Oct 30, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Allow me to retort. How many tours have you served in a hotzone?



i am neither in the military nor do i have the interest. oooh, that makes me a liberty hating hippy, right? 9_9 

OP asked a question, i offered my opinion. that you're getting all defensive on their behalf is disingenuous at best. 

and if you've not been in a hot zone, that would mean that you've not felt the lovely pang of PTSD from seeing some of the worse things this war has given the human race. well, surprise, i have PTSD. it warps a person very severely if not managed.

i would suggest that if someone isn't 100% ready to face the possible consequences of military service, they should just avoid it completely. and i'm not talking about the patriotic aspect, i'm talking about the possability of seeing people shot, killed or worse. some of whom could be your best friends since training.

do not get me wrong, i do not disrespect the military servicemen that have served in the war, a lot of the time they go through a shit-blender and for what? a country that thinks they're monsters? the VA services which are set up to help them recover from trauma treating them poorly? 

i have little to no respect for those that sit in their ivory tower and nitter while pretening that everything is all kosher when they haven't seen anything more than what's on their native soil. basically little boys wanting to play soldier and thinking that it's some dream of glory.

p.s. that's all i have to say on this matter. i'm not going to bother arguing further since i have this sneaking suspicion that we're not going to see eye to eye.


----------



## Azure (Oct 30, 2009)

Redregon said:


> i am neither in the military nor do i have the interest. oooh, that makes me a liberty hating hippy, right? 9_9


Don't put words in my mouth.  You don't have to serve if you don't wish, but to pretend to know things that you clearly don't insults my intelligence.



Redregon said:


> OP asked a question, i offered my opinion. that you're getting all defensive on their behalf is disingenuous at best.


Hardly. When an opinion as ill informed as yours comes up, it is my duty as INTERBUTTZ POLICEMAN to point out just how flawed it is, especially when it concerns something as such.



Redregon said:


> and if you've not been in a hot zone, that would mean that you've not felt the lovely pang of PTSD from seeing some of the worse things this war has given the human race. well, surprise, i have PTSD. it warps a person very severely if not managed.


How the fuck do you have PTSD if you've never been to war or in the military? Please, enlighten me.  Also, we know exactly what the fuck we signed up for, thanks very much. I really wish people would quit questioning my moral courage.  I'm far more in tune with it than you.



Redregon said:


> i would suggest that if someone isn't 100% ready to face the possible consequences of military service, they should just avoid it completely. and i'm not talking about the patriotic aspect, i'm talking about the possability of seeing people shot, killed or worse. some of whom could be your best friends since training.


I've lost friends before I was even in the military.  They're part of the reason I'm here, along with my other reasons. You know what you're getting into from the get go, they don't lie about that at the recruiting office.



Redregon said:


> do not get me wrong, i do not disrespect the military servicemen that have served in the war, a lot of the time they go through a shit-blender and for what? a country that thinks they're monsters? the VA services which are set up to help them recover from trauma treating them poorly?


While I cannot deny that the VA is shoddy at best, there are many good things it offers, and of course journalism always finds the worst case and drags it out into the light as if it were the norm.  Many soldiers get the care they need, and the help they need. As far as the country and what they think of me, I could give a fuck, and every soldier will tell you this.  The average joe doesn't join to be liked.



Redregon said:


> i have little to no respect for those that sit in their ivory tower and nitter while pretening that everything is all kosher when they haven't seen anything more than what's on their native soil. basically little boys wanting to play soldier and thinking that it's some dream of glory.


And that's what you think I am? You know nothing.



Redregon said:


> p.s. that's all i have to say on this matter. i'm not going to bother arguing further since i have this sneaking suspicion that we're not going to see eye to eye.


Of course were not. You're wrong, I told you you were, and you rejected it wholly.  But that's your opinion, and you can have it. But know I'll shoot it down so nobody takes it as a reality.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 30, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> How the fuck do you have PTSD if you've never been to war or in the military? Please, enlighten me.  Also, we know exactly what the fuck we signed up for, thanks very much. I really wish people would quit questioning my moral courage.  I'm far more in tune with it than you.



exactly, now no one in the Military can bitch about it anymore, we got rid of the draft, now back then you could complain because there was no choice.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 30, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Allow me to retort. How many tours have you served in a hotzone? I can tell you it has nothing to do with NATO, those facts are easily found on the internet, as it relates to their effectiveness in war, which is marginal at best, shit look at Kosovo. I am not an officer, nor would I ever want to be one, but the way you speak about them lets me know that you know jack shit about the military as well, if you think the brass are out of touch as to the human cost of the war. Fun fact about me, I deploy directly out of AIT.  I'll spare you the details, but there aren't many of my job around, and even fewer that are in as high demand.  I'll let you know about "hot zones" when I get there.  If you bother to listen. Direct expereince does not equal better knowledge.


 We get a full year training and a life pension.


----------



## Azure (Oct 30, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> We get a full year training and a life pension.


Oh yeah? Well tell me, how does your training break down then? Is there a Basic and Advanced level?  Is there a disparate time for each?  Do different jobs have different lengths, or are they uniform in time? Does your pension kick in after a certain length of time, or is it for all soldiers? I mean, hell, If I stay if for X amount of years, I get a pension too, and the health care, and PX and Commissary privileges as well.


----------



## TDK (Oct 30, 2009)

Lol Canuck vs. Yankee part 2, the saga continues. I'm so glad i'm going ROTC so that whenever i'm out, i'll have a real job and i won't have to deal with VA. *PHEW*


----------



## Azure (Oct 30, 2009)

Motor Mouth said:


> Lol Canuck vs. Yankee part 2, the saga continues. I'm so glad i'm going ROTC so that whenever i'm out, i'll have a real job and i won't have to deal with VA. *PHEW*


Eww, the only thing worse than ROTC's are bonified West Point cloud heads.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 30, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Eww, the only thing worse than ROTC's are bonified West Point cloud heads.



what about JROTC, the only way i can get anything close to training before im 18?


----------



## TDK (Oct 30, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Eww, the only thing worse than ROTC's are bonified West Point cloud heads.



Well then at least im not a West Point cloud head... why am I talking about West Point? I'm going AIR FORCE!

*Will become a pencil pusher*
:<

*Will become helicopter pilot*
:B

*Most likely a pencil pusher*
:C


----------



## Azure (Oct 30, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> what about JROTC, the only way i can get anything close to training before im 18?


As long as you don't think it makes you better, you'll be fine.  But good luck. It's more applicable to the West Pointers.  What a bunch of douchebags.


----------



## Redregon (Oct 30, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Don't put words in my mouth.  You don't have to serve if you don't wish, but to pretend to know things that you clearly don't insults my intelligence.



riiight, because there's no such thing as an internet search engine. 



AzurePhoenix said:


> Hardly. When an opinion as ill informed as yours comes up, it is my duty as INTERBUTTZ POLICEMAN to point out just how flawed it is, especially when it concerns something as such.



ref: previous point. 



AzurePhoenix said:


> How the fuck do you have PTSD if you've never been to war or in the military? Please, enlighten me.  Also, we know exactly what the fuck we signed up for, thanks very much. I really wish people would quit questioning my moral courage.  I'm far more in tune with it than you.



if you think that PTSD is only for military servicemen, you're not only ignorant, you're... well, you're just being bloody well ignorant. of course, only servicemen can experience trauma, yep, you've got me there... idiot.



AzurePhoenix said:


> I've lost friends before I was even in the military.  They're part of the reason I'm here, along with my other reasons. You know what you're getting into from the get go, they don't lie about that at the recruiting office.



oh, so you have a cause... how noble of you. still, you are dancing around the subject. if someone isn't 100% sure they're ready they should just avoid it. would you want to have someone that's got cold feet in your platoon? would you be comfortable if they lose their spine in the middle of battle because it's not "Call of Duty?" would you trust that they have your back in the middle of a firefight if they're all whiny that it's not what they thought it would be? i'm going to guess not but i admit that that is an assumption



AzurePhoenix said:


> While I cannot deny that the VA is shoddy at best, there are many good things it offers, and of course journalism always finds the worst case and drags it out into the light as if it were the norm.  Many soldiers get the care they need, and the help they need. As far as the country and what they think of me, I could give a fuck, and every soldier will tell you this.  The average joe doesn't join to be liked.



i'll agree with the point about media attention dragging out the worst cases... but why are those cases there in the first place? the picture that it paints is that once you're useless and unable to fight, you're treated like dirt. but then again, that's only based on what i am able to research through a search engine. 



AzurePhoenix said:


> And that's what you think I am? You know nothing.



again, this was based on opinion. if you don't like it, that's your perrogative... but i have my reasons for it being there wether you like it or not. deal with it.



AzurePhoenix said:


> Of course were not. You're wrong, I told you you were, and you rejected it wholly.  But that's your opinion, and you can have it. But know I'll shoot it down so nobody takes it as a reality.



if i'm being such an ignorant person, then why are you even bothering with me at all then? if you can't change my mind, surely you would understand the futility of even bothering to reply to anything i've said. or are you just being the typical internets maurader and believing that if you say the last word, you automatically win? 

and yeah, i did say that i was done but that point about PTSD just really got under my skin. like, "oh no you di'int" irritation.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 30, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> As long as you don't think it makes you better, you'll be fine.  But good luck. It's more applicable to the West Pointers.  What a bunch of douchebags.



oh i know im not better, in fact im one of the weaker ones, the only real good thing i got going for me is my will power.


----------



## TDK (Oct 30, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> oh i know im not better, in fact im one of the weaker ones, the only real good thing i got going for me is my will power.



BlackFuredFox Stats
Attack:*
Defense:*
Speed:*
Will:********************************************************

What like that?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 30, 2009)

Motor Mouth said:


> BlackFuredFox Stats
> Attack:*
> Defense:*
> Speed:*
> ...



yeah, also im prepared for injuries sustained, i have been told i should be a Medic.


----------



## Azure (Oct 30, 2009)

Redregon said:


> riiight, because there's no such thing as an internet search engine.


Clearly you don't have Google-fu.



Redregon said:


> if you think that PTSD is only for military servicemen, you're not only ignorant, you're... well, you're just being bloody well ignorant. of course, only servicemen can experience trauma, yep, you've got me there... idiot.



Oh, I knew that.  Please, tell me your story, of how you contracted it then.  Are you a spouse or dependent of a military man or woman? Or is there something else going on here? Or is the claim completely spurious and used as a crutch for a failing argument? You tell me.



Redregon said:


> oh, so you have a cause... how noble of you. still, you are dancing around the subject. if someone isn't 100% sure they're ready they should just avoid it. would you want to have someone that's got cold feet in your platoon? would you be comfortable if they lose their spine in the middle of battle because it's not "Call of Duty?" would you trust that they have your back in the middle of a firefight if they're all whiny that it's not what they thought it would be? i'm going to guess not but i admit that that is an assumption


This is all addressed in training, as we are coached to work as a team, one fails, we all fail, so the saying goes.  I direly hope that they do their research before joining, you'd be a fool not too. And I really hope they don't think it's any sort of video game. I woudn't want anyone like that near me watching my ass.  But that's the spirit of this thread. Research, to speak to people who know something about the military, and can give an *informed opinion *on it.

Also, to make light of my "cause", that's simply rude.  My motivation is my own, and I made my own choice, however many factors contributed to it. You think I'm some holy warrior, you have me pegged wrong. There was a lot of thought in my decision.



Redregon said:


> i'll contend the point about media attention dragging out the worst cases... but why are those cases there in the first place? the picture that it paints is that once you're useless and unable to fight, you're treated like dirt. but then again, that's only based on what i am able to research through a search engine.


Well, many things have been done to remedy the VA's rather less than stellar reputation.  But there will always be mishaps.  The picture it paints is inaccurate at best. People always suffer in war, and it's no excuse to abandon somebody who fought it.  But there are many positives, and they outweigh the negatives greatly.



Redregon said:


> again, this was based on opinion. if you don't like it, that's your perrogative... but i have my reasons for it being there wether you like it or not. deal with it.


To each his own. But I'd love for you to justify it. Nobody is above reproach. You want it to stand, tell me why you think I'm nothing.



Redregon said:


> if i'm being such an ignorant person, then why are you even bothering with me at all then? if you can't change my mind, surely you would understand the futility of even bothering to reply to anything i've said. or are you just being the typical internets maurader and believing that if you say the last word, you automatically win?


I'm genuinely trying to educate your silly ass. You haven't posted a single well thought out thing ITT. If you're a troll, congrats, you are winnar. If you're not, I'm terribly sorry that you see it that way, but hey, there's hope for everyone. I figured I'd make at least an effort to throw some facts out there so you'd have a better understanding of things. What you do with em doesn't matter to me.



Redregon said:


> and yeah, i did say that i was done but that point about PTSD just really got under my skin. like, "oh no you di'int" irritation.


Yeah, well, you still have to prove that from your end. I hardly see that happening.





Motor Mouth said:


> Well then at least im not a West Point cloud head... why am I talking about West Point? I'm going AIR FORCE!
> 
> *Will become a pencil pusher*
> :<
> ...


Tally Ho! Shoot some missiles for me man.


----------



## Redregon (Oct 30, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Oh, I knew that.  Please, tell me your story, of how you contracted it then.  Are you a spouse or dependent of a military man or woman? Or is there something else going on here? Or is the claim completely spurious and used as a crutch for a failing argument? You tell me.



going to send this through PM.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 30, 2009)

Is it just me, or has this thread got a bit of a storm in it?

Azure, I am sure you have posted your profession before but I forgot what it is. What is it again?


----------



## Azure (Oct 30, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Is it just me, or has this thread got a bit of a storm in it?
> 
> Azure, I am sure you have posted your profession before but I forgot what it is. What is it again?


I am a Cryptologic Linguist.  I'm learning Pashto.  I plan to go to RIP school, and go Airborne, so I can join a SOT-A team.


----------



## Vintage (Oct 30, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Eww, the only thing worse than ROTC's are bonified West Point cloud heads.


the best officer i ever knew went to west point.  she ended up being voluntold to a shitty unit on the same post a year after she became our platoon leader


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 30, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Oh yeah? Well tell me, how does your training break down then? Is there a Basic and Advanced level?  Is there a disparate time for each?  Do different jobs have different lengths, or are they uniform in time? Does your pension kick in after a certain length of time, or is it for all soldiers? I mean, hell, If I stay if for X amount of years, I get a pension too, and the health care, and PX and Commissary privileges as well.


 You get drilling for a few months Summer basic then advanced later in fall. Then Winter training. not solid of course but in total we get 4 and a half months training.  We crosstrain all troops (every armor'd member can operate any part of any tank any Crewman on a ship can use the radio, guns and basic repair and every infintryman knows how to use his, his squadmates and the other common standard weapons for other Armies)   Its all about the crosstraining and weather training.  and in adition we cover Gurilla tactics not used by most standard forces. 

We have a small army so we try to make each man/woman count as much as he/she can.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 30, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> The in-service recruiter is the biggest liar of them all. I can't wait to go kick mine in the balls, E7 be damned. Then again, it is how you deal with em.



Truth.  I made sure to get everything from my recruiter in writing before I even thought about signing and swearing.


----------



## Dass (Oct 30, 2009)

I just realized Canada has about the lamest air force in the world.
Goddamn it, why did we cancel the Arrow?


----------



## Azure (Oct 31, 2009)

Vintage said:


> the best officer i ever knew went to west point.  she ended up being voluntold to a shitty unit on the same post a year after she became our platoon leader


Heh, exceptiom to the rule I guess.  Our XO is from West Point. Nigga forgot about September 11th. We were all talking about it and he pokes his head out the door and says "Do what now?" 



The Drunken Ace said:


> You get drilling for a few months Summer basic then advanced later in fall. Then Winter training. not solid of course but in total we get 4 and a half months training. We crosstrain all troops (every armor'd member can operate any part of any tank any Crewman on a ship can use the radio, guns and basic repair and every infintryman knows how to use his, his squadmates and the other common standard weapons for other Armies) Its all about the crosstraining and weather training. and in adition we cover Gurilla tactics not used by most standard forces.
> 
> We have a small army so we try to make each man/woman count as much as he/she can.


We do much the same thing.



ArielMT said:


> Truth. I made sure to get everything from my recruiter in writing before I even thought about signing and swearing.


Heh, I'm gonna go in there drunk as fuck and shoot the shit before I try the Judo Kick to the nuts.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 31, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> We do much the same thing.


Actually the reason we don't have "commandos" Is our basic training is equil to most nations commandos. Simple we have shit gear but fantastic training, when it comes to "quality and expanse of training" last I read (6 months ago) Only Israel has beaten us.


----------



## Azure (Oct 31, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Actually the reason we don't have "commandos" Is our basic training is equil to most nations commandos. Simple we have shit gear but fantastic training, when it comes to "quality and expanse of training" last I read (6 months ago) Only Israel has beaten us.


What are you talking about? Our SF training lasts for over 2 years, and we have some of the best in the world, though it can be difficult to compare these sorts of things due to just the training alone, and it would be futile to start a dick waving contest about whom is better in such a field, since all evidence would be anecdotal. What you are suggesting is that you have a year of training.  Then you say about 4 and a half months.  You are confusing me terribly sir. Our army trains constantly when in garrison, and then when it's time to go to the field, we train up for that. When in the field, we discover new tactics, we train in the field. When we come back, we pass it along to the next poor gaggle of bastards who are replacing us. Training is a fluid sum, and not measurable by any sort of introductory period.


----------



## Neighboursfiends (Nov 1, 2009)

I recommend that you do not get into things problems that are not your selves why dont go bush


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 1, 2009)

Good luck, Shenzi.



Neighboursfiends said:


> I recommend that you do not get into things problems that are not your selves why dont go bush



I don't understand this.
No comprendo esto.


----------



## Neighboursfiends (Nov 1, 2009)

bueno  yo digo que mejor no es bueno ir por que no mejor va bush


----------



## Dass (Nov 1, 2009)

No hablo espaÃ±ol!


----------



## Neighboursfiends (Nov 1, 2009)

dont worry


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 1, 2009)

Neighboursfiends said:


> bueno  yo digo que mejor no es bueno ir por que no mejor va bush





Neighboursfiends said:


> I recommend that you do not get into things problems that are not your selves why dont go bush



This is how I interpret this:

I recommend that you do not get involved in problems that are not yours.  

I just can't figure out that last part about bush. and cut the guy some slack, he is not from an english speaking country, at least he is trying to speak english. The more he tries, the more he will learn.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 1, 2009)

Neighboursfiends said:


> bueno  yo digo que mejor no es bueno ir por que no mejor va bush



Thanks for the translation.  Someone has to clean up after Bush's mistakes, right?

Gracias para el traducciÃ³n.  Â¿Alguien tiene que limpiar despuÃ©s de los errores de Bush, no?



RandyDarkshade said:


> This is how I interpret this:
> 
> I recommend that you do not get involved in problems that are not yours.
> 
> I just can't figure out that last part about bush. and cut the guy some slack, he is not from an english speaking country, at least he is trying to speak english. The more he tries, the more he will learn.



Everyone has to take a swipe at Bush, it seems.  He's managed to replace Harding as the worst president our nation ever had for one reason or another.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 1, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Thanks for the translation.  Someone has to clean up after Bush's mistakes, right?
> 
> Gracias para el traducciÃ³n.  Â¿Alguien tiene que limpiar despuÃ©s de los errores de Bush, no?
> 
> ...



I'm not American and I didn't even like Bush that much.


----------



## Dass (Nov 1, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I'm not American and I didn't even like Bush that much.



This is unsurprising. NOBODY LIKED GEORGE BUSH, REGARDLESS OF NATIONALITY. HE KIND OF SCREWED OVER THE ENTIRE WORLD.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 2, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Nigga please. You have no concept of subtlety. You should head back to 4chan and take some better lessons, clearly they were wasted on you.


 
Okay, I'm going after this one, well, because we're just have us going around in circles were it nithong than more than nu-uhs and no yous. And also because for some reason when I get into it with a furry for a while, they eventually assume I come from 4chan. What ever gave you the idea I come that site?


----------



## Azure (Nov 2, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Okay, I'm going after this one, well, because we're just have us going around in circles were it nithong than more than nu-uhs and no yous. And also because for some reason when I get into it with a furry for a while, they eventually assume I come from 4chan. What ever gave you the idea I come that site?


Because that's the only website that produces people who claim to be trolls, but are in fact uneducated morons posting their real thoughts.  Pull your string, brah. BTW, were not going in circles, you've demonstrated you complete lack of knowledge on the subject of the military and on human psychology. This discussion was over long ago, nothing has changed in your approach or my response.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 2, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Because that's the only website that produces people who claim to be trolls, but are in fact uneducated morons posting their real thoughts. Pull your string, brah. BTW, were not going in circles, you've demonstrated you complete lack of knowledge on the subject of the military and on human psychology. This discussion was over long ago, nothing has changed in your approach or my response.


 
Hmm. I believe you can claim to be a troll without coming from 4chan. That seems to be a popular furry myth. huh. And you call me ignorant.


----------



## Mojotaian (Nov 3, 2009)

Just a sentence...

DON"T DO IT!!!


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 3, 2009)

I've never seen a good argument why I shouldn't. Also, sorry for leaving this thread. Azure, what's your IM-address-thingy?


----------



## Krevan (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey Shenzebo, I'd love to give you some more helpful advice but I'm busy as hell at the moment right now. I'm an army tanker currently overseas atm. Were in the process of packing up and I rarely have time to get online (Ill be home for turkey day )

My advice for you is to read everything in the fine print. Do not make any decisions on impulse, think everything through and understand that once you sign your ass over to the Army you work for them practically 24/7.

Theres a lot of armchair generals and people who talk shit online about American soldiers but fuck em. If you think the military is your calling then do it. 

The amount of respect and admiration you recieve for serving your country is nearly indescribable. On my R&R flight from Iraq back to CA I wasnt expecting anything. But when the airplane landed they had the fire dept with firetrucks flanking the plane as it landed hosing it down as a sign of respect and upon entering the terminal the entire airport stood up and began clapping & cheering. Boy and girl scouts were lined up passing us goodiebags and wanting autographs (lol). It completely took me by surprise.

However you need to understand that those benefits and respect are not just given to you for signing up and doing your MOS. I signed up as an Abrams tanker, in Iraq Ive spent more time doing Infantry work and conducting raids, kicking in doors, and doing foot patrols. I just spent 4 hours today picking up ten billion cigarette butts. No day is ever the same and you do far more jobs than what your MOS dictates. 

I signed up as a tanker knowing I was going to be in a lot of hot spots. But the reality of war cannot and will not sink in until your actually there. As prepared as I thought I was to face it I wasnt. Reality hits you like a sledgehammer when you see your friends no longer recognizable in an "Armored" transport peeled open like a sardine can still burning. I lost my battalion commander and three friends in one car bomb attack alone. Another car bomb took out 9 US soldiers and obliterated 4 MRAPs. This isnt happening outside the wire alone, mortars occur about every other day here in Mosul and people have been killed on the FOB in the PX and just walking around. Among them were female soldiers.

Most of the idiots that stand up and try to get in a straight up gun fight died a long time ago. All of the enemy we captured were: Bomb makers, Arms Dealers, Snipers, Informants, Cell Leaders, and Bomb Emplacers.

Enough stroy time though, bottom line.

Know what your doing. Know what your signing up for and if you truly hold the reasons why locked in your heart and mind. Know that no job is safe from danger. Know that there will be many days when life downright sucks. Know that it is called "The Service" for a reason and why they call it a sacrifice. Know that when you sign that paper you sign away many of the freedoms you fight for.

Most of all, know that no matter how bad or hard things might be at times, you are somebodies hero and they look up to you and rely on you.

Best of luck to you if you decide to sign up Shenzebo. I respect ya for having the courage to do so.


----------



## Mojotaian (Nov 4, 2009)

That was truly inspirational... And I'm honest about that, so kudos to you, Mr. Army Person Thing...

I still stand by my statement by saying... DON"T DO IT!!!

But I guess some people have to...

But anyways... Don't think it's going to be fun... No matter how enjoyable FPS shooters get... Why did I add that? "shrugs"


----------



## Krevan (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks Mojo, by the way Shenze, what MOS were you considering?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 4, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I've never seen a good argument why I shouldn't.


In your case, there is none. Just remember that--like a lot of people already pointed out--if you decide to change your mind after a week, you're fucked.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 4, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> In your case, there is none. Just remember that--like a lot of people already pointed out--if you decide to change your mind after a week, you're fucked.



that and you arent allowed to bitch about it, you signed up for it, now if you were drafted then thats a different story.


----------



## Hir (Nov 4, 2009)

Neighboursfiends said:


> dont worry


I'm sure he'll remember that for the rest of his life.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 4, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> that and you arent allowed to bitch about it, you signed up for it, now if you were drafted then thats a different story.


Ah, true--since it's now a soldier's right to choose any other job instead of enlisting, it makes sense that complaining's no longer allowed.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Nov 4, 2009)

I don't know much about the army so all I can say is good luck to you, and stay safe.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 4, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> I don't know much about the army so all I can say is good luck to you, and stay safe.



How can you stay safe in the army? >.>


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 4, 2009)

Krevan said:


> Thanks Mojo, by the way Shenze, what MOS were you considering?


Psyops. Not sure what the code/number-thing for that is.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 4, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> How can you stay safe in the army? >.>



become an Officer.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 4, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> become an Officer.



Don't you have to work up the ranks for that?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 4, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> become an Officer.


Or be female.


----------



## Dass (Nov 4, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> How can you stay safe in the army? >.>



Uh, be in the Dragoons?

Probably a lot safer with 62.3 tonnes of steel around you.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 4, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Or be female.



actually, i recall that there have been female deaths so, yeah, being an Officer and sitting at a desk with your thumb up your ass is one of the few ways, in the Army that is. the others though, those are different stories.


----------



## Azure (Nov 4, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Psyops. Not sure what the code/number-thing for that is.


That, my dear, is working with Special Forces.  Hope you're ready. If it's a 35 series Psyops, that is.



Dass said:


> Uh, be in the Dragoons?
> 
> Probably a lot safer with 62.3 tonnes of steel around you.


I beg to differ.  EFP's(Explosively Formed Penetrator) can ransack anything moving, even the super heavy armored Buffalo. Safety is total awareness.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 4, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> actually, i recall that there have been female deaths so, yeah, being an Officer and sitting at a desk with your thumb up your ass is one of the few ways, in the Army that is. the others though, those are different stories.


She didn't do the research, I'm guessing :V


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 4, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> actually, i recall that there have been female deaths so, yeah, being an Officer and sitting at a desk with your thumb up your ass is one of the few ways, in the Army that is. the others though, those are different stories.


I think having your thumb up your ass still gets you thrown out of the Army.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 4, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I think having your thumb up your ass still gets you thrown out of the Army.



just say you had an itch.


----------



## Dass (Nov 4, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> actually, i recall that there have been female deaths...



In which case I still insist one would be far safer to be in one of these.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 4, 2009)

Dass said:


> In which case I still insist one would be far safer to be in one of these.


You quoted the wrong person.


----------



## Dass (Nov 4, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You quoted the wrong person.



Damn!

Fixed it.


----------

